# 29 gallon pics



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

this has been setup since feburary, so like 6 months. it has just recently gotten corraline on the back glass. and everywhere else i cant and dont want to clean. i have many corals. i cant get a fulll tank pic for some reason, my cam is crappy and it makes everything blurry/white.here is my livestock list

FISH
1 yellowtail damsel
1 purple pseudochromis
INVERTS
1 sand sifting starfish
30 burrowing snails
4 turbo snails
1 trochus snail
many tiny white unknown snails
1 scarlet hermit crab
electric flame scallop
CORALS
2 mats of green star polyps
lime green zoanthoid colony
many pumping xenia that i frag weekly
7 headed frogspawn, green with pink tips(grew from three heads in late april)
galaxea frag
red lobo brain
green/purple ruffled brain
green open brain
favia brain
pink/purple zoanthoid colony
redw/ green center button polyp colony
9 ricordea, ranging from orange, green, purple, blue
green mushroom rock
hairy mushrooms
kenya tree
metallic green trumpet
normal trumpets


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

only 1 pic with all that livestock?







you're fired until you post more.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

...
View attachment 74066

View attachment 74067

View attachment 74068

View attachment 74069

View attachment 74070

View attachment 74071

View attachment 74074

View attachment 74073

View attachment 74072

View attachment 74075

View attachment 74076

View attachment 74077

View attachment 74078

View attachment 74079

View attachment 74080

View attachment 74081

View attachment 74082

View attachment 74083

View attachment 74084

View attachment 74086

View attachment 74087

View attachment 74088

View attachment 74089


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

in that first pic you can see 5 forms of life, red lobo brain, favia brain, pumping xenia, a mushroom, and a snail


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Some amazing pics,now this is how a sw tank should be,full of life


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very impressive, NOW TAKE A FULL TANK SHOT.... i don't care if you say you can't get one. i want one so make it work and post it







.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

try adjusting the white balance on your camera for a full tank shot.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

are u still using 130w pc's in there? 
Love the rics


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nope, ive got 240w of pc now, i added two 55w bulbs. in a week when i get my fixture, i will have a 175w mh and two 65w pc.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Looks good Nino. Now give us a full tank shot!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

unfourtantally today i have decied to take the tank down. it has overflowed for the third time due to my large turbo snails. i think it will be a good thing. my main reasoning for this is because i have two tanks at my moms house, one is my 29 and its really nice and well established and full of life. my other, the 125 is for now dull because the only life it has is a few snails and a piece of coral. by focusing all of my "sweetness" on one tank will make it be good. because i will be so tempted to put every piece i buy that is intended for my 125, in my 29. i have already experienced this.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

how did the turbo snails overflow your tank?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i made a diy overflow out of 3/4" pipe. i have an auto topoff. so a snail went over the pipe, i kept topping off the tank and pouring water out of the top untill the snail left


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

WEll, that shut Hyph up!

Nice pics.

--Dan


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is an amazingly beautiful tank!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

heck yea this tank has full of life...sucks you gotta take it down.but im sure your other ones gonna be even more sweet with all the focus


----------

